# The many facial emotions of Pau Gasol



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

http://letsgolakers.com/index.php?/topic/22-the-many-facial-emotions-of-pau-gasol/


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry... Had to... Carry on now.


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

LMAO! I spit out my beer....


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

those are great. Im partial to the ostrich ones myself


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:

Love it.


----------

